# Good Stores for Brewing Supplies on the Gold Coast



## Canuckdownunder (24/7/13)

Hey Fellow Brewers!
So I've been to a few shops around the Goldie with varying degrees of success and I was just curious where everybody got their supplies? So far I've been to the Bett-a-brew guy by Griffith Uni, the LBH in Palm Beach, the brew store in Burleigh Waters and I got my CO2 tank filled/bought some stuff from the Laughing Lizard by Harbourtown.

As I'm starting to move away from kits to steeping grains/partial boils/mini mashes I'm looking for a good spot to buy specialty grains/malts/hops/yeasts etc. I'd love to have just a single well-stocked store where I can find pretty much anything I'm after instead of having to hunt around and (if it's not too much to ask) I'd love to not pay an arm and a leg for it hah!

Recommendations?


----------



## tricache (24/7/13)

You cannot go past Craftbrewer and Kegs can bring anything (within reason) down to meeting so that can save on some shipping.

Never heard of Laughing Lizard by Harbourtown before, I work just off Brisbane Road so I might have to go check them out.

I think we have ALL been to the guy at Bett-a-Brew and we ALL think he is a bit crazy but still not bad for hardware but not too sure on grains ect.

My vote, Craftbrewer, that is where I get all my stuff from


----------



## dammag (24/7/13)

Yep.

Craftbrewer gets my business. I just do up an order on the net and whamo, it somehow appears at our club meeting (thanks Kegs!) They can also mill your grains which is handy when starting down that path.

At least the guy at Parkwood has a range of grains but no liquid yeast and he seems to keep his dry yeast on the shelf, not in a fridge. Don't know about his hops.

Craftbrewer has well packed, fresh hops and I've mail ordered from Hopdealz (look for Yob on this forum, it's in his signature) and got good service and good hops.

It would be great to be able to pop out and get some liquid yeast on a Saturday morning for that brew you've just dreamt up but alas it's a drive to Brisbane if you're keen! You'd think someone would open a decent shop. Maybe it will happen one day!


----------



## Canuckdownunder (24/7/13)

Cheers Guys
Ya it seems pretty unanimous that Craftbrewer is the one to go to. I guess I'm just gonna have to plan out my brews then journey on up to Bris to go say hello!



tricache said:


> Never heard of Laughing Lizard by Harbourtown before, I work just off Brisbane Road so I might have to go check them out.


Ya it's one of those U-brew franchises that's turned independent and he's started carrying stuff. Helpful guy bought some crystal and amarillo/cascade for the Hella Easy Pale Ale recipe that I tried last night (Fingers crossed). 

How's Craftbrewer on liquid malt extract choices?


----------



## tricache (24/7/13)

Canuckdownunder said:


> Cheers Guys
> Ya it seems pretty unanimous that Craftbrewer is the one to go to. I guess I'm just gonna have to plan out my brews then journey on up to Bris to go say hello!
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know, where abouts are they? Might pay them a visit.

Not sure how much liquid they have but they do some. They are only at Capalaba so not a massive drive


----------



## Canuckdownunder (24/7/13)

Laughing Lizard Brewing Co: Unit 1/27 Sinclair Street, Arundel Q 4214


----------



## WildaYeast (26/7/13)

Another vote for CB. Will try to make a meeting sometime. Nice to know "delivery" is a possibility...


----------



## stinkypetegc (16/8/13)

i like craftbrewer , great stock and good service , the parkwood guy is only when im desperate, once im in there i cant seem to get away from him, im still learning myself with the ag biab way enjoying it though great hobby


----------



## kegs23 (11/9/13)

just remember everyone come to the home brew club at burliegh brewing every 2nd friday night ,,lots of people to help you out in going all grain,,,,,some people might even have some cheap set up gear aswell,,,,,,,check out facebook (the goldclub) ,cheers see everyone one on friday for the 1st birthday party


----------

